# Pre-war Red Devil resto



## Dick Howard (Feb 2, 2015)

I am restoring a pre-war Red Devil and would appreciate input from anyone with Red Devil knowledge, pics and/or parts. Thanks.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 2, 2015)

Sounds cool, never seen one; can you post some pics of yours?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2015)

This it??






Good Lord! Racycle ain't got nothin' on that chainring!:eek:


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE Dick!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE Dick!




Don't you think that's a little rude Bri??


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 2, 2015)

Holy mackerel! You'd only have to crank that chainring once an hour on level ground!


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 2, 2015)

It would seem to me it's not likely there's more than one.. but who knows.. and yet which is the real deal here?

*The one that has huge chain?*





*or the one that doesn't?*







*Me thinks one of these two is an impostor*

Disclaimer: I never even heard of a Schwinn red devil until today.






Hum looks like somebody's made modifications. Here's the shot with the red devil, Alfred Letourneur  and mini racer and the sticker on seat post tube is not the Schwinn top hat style that's on the others: 






.


----------



## kccomet (Feb 2, 2015)

yea, lets see some pics of what your talking about, the schwinn pics above or a drysdale red devil are the only two that come to mind


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks like there is more than 1 red devil here's a photo that says was a test attempt and it has a top hat sticker. round Schwinn logo  as well, and the drop-out is smaller too. And Is that big scratches on the lower bar?, it looks like some type  of script writing.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Looks like there is more than 1 red devil here's a photo that says was a test attempt and it has a top hat sticker. round Schwinn logo  as well, and the drop-out is smaller too. And Is that big scratches on the lower bar?, it looks like some type  of script writing.




Note: Note feet (shoes) of guy holding the bike up behind the flaring.... solid chainwheel must have been heavy....


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> It would seem to me it's not likely there's more than one.. but who knows.. and yet which is the real deal here?
> 
> *The one that has huge chain?*
> 
> ...




Some show bike with smaller front wheel others, not.


----------



## kccomet (Feb 2, 2015)

hi dick. i think you had a few of us lusting, well me anyway about the schwinn red devil. id like to own that bike or at least a close variation of it. i have a soft spot for drysdales, alvin drysdale master new york builder. heres a few pics of my red devil. you can get the idea of the darts, paint scheme. it should have a decal on the head tube. if you need some better pics or i can help you in any way with your build let me know


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 2, 2015)

kccomet said:


> hi dick. i think you had a few of us lusting, well me anyway about the schwinn red devil. id like to own that bike or at least a close variation of it. i have a soft spot for drysdales, alvin drysdale master new york builder. heres a few pics of my red devil. you can get the idea of the darts, paint scheme. it should have a decal on the head tube. if you need some better pics or i can help you in any way with your build let me know




Ah HA! well, so Schwinn made a paramount production model 'Red Devil' track bike?.. I like that a heck of a lot more, er that is, killer paint!.. What year made?


----------



## kccomet (Feb 2, 2015)

the schwinn red devil wasnt a production bike. schwinn used a paramount with that giant sprocket for a speed record. there were supposed to be several of them built. i believe it was a promotion type thing for schwinn. the bike i have pictured is a drysdale,,the builder, the model was called the red devil which is the bike i think dick is talking about


----------



## Dick Howard (Feb 2, 2015)

Here is my Red D as it was when I got it in '72.





 
I'm having trouble getting pics to load. i hope these come through. I send pics of it as painted in another post.


----------



## Dick Howard (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok. The Candy one is as I repainted it in '74. It was stripped of this paint last Fri. The decal pic is the only Red Devil down tube decal I have ever seen.  Anyone know another?


----------



## Dick Howard (Feb 2, 2015)

KCCOMET. That downtube decal on yours is only the second one I have ever seen. And the decal on mine was destroyed in about '72. You can see in my '72 pics that the bike was in terrible condition when I got it. About as close to being junked as it could get without being junked. Interestingly , mine had no indication of a head tube decal. I have heard that Drysdale could be casual/cheap about decals and if he did not have the ones he needed when the bike was due to be shipped, he shipped anyway. Sorry about the duplicate pics guys, I'll try to learn how to use this forum.  Jeff 54. Are you the Jeff in Bainbridge?


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dick Howard said:


> KCCOMET.   Jeff 54. Are you the Jeff in Bainbridge?




Naw that's  another great guy wit rare name. He'd probably rather be raccoon hunting Vs surfing too.

I'm still liking that paint job on the black and red, devil even though it's not a Schwinn.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 15, 2015)

I know where the sprocket and frame is to this example ,the big solid sprocket from alf letourners -high speed record bicycle


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Feb 28, 2015)

Someone has one the actual chain wheels from a Letourner land speed bike?  I know the chainring on the BMA bike was fabricated for the museum by a local machinist. I've seen an original frame but never a chainwheel.


----------



## Champy (Mar 2, 2015)

I sure would like to spend an afternoon at KCcomet's place.  That bike is amazing!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Champy said:


> I sure would like to spend an afternoon at KCcomet's place.  That bike is amazing!




I have spent an afternoon there--he has some great stuff! V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet (Mar 11, 2015)

champy, your welcome any time. i know you like those old racers. i bought an early paramount last month i think you would like. shawn if your in my area again let me know, i love to talk bikes and swap stories you have some of the best bikes in the hobby.....jim


----------

